# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  :::::مهم::::: عشق پزشکی اسطوره یا واقعیت؟!

## shaqayeq.mousavi

سلام . 
الان که در گیر و دار اعلام نتایج و انتخاب رشته هستیم ، بعضی ها به دنبال میانگین درصد مورد نیاز برای دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظر پزشکی هستند و بعضی دنبال نزدیک ترین رشته ها به علوم پزشکی هستند . چون؛ همانطور که همه ما مطلع هستیم* " پزشکی" جزو پر طرفدار ترینِ رشته هاست* . 
در این انجمن ، تاپیک های مختلف درباره ی این علم نوشته شده که خیلی از آن ها دارای آپ های روزانه هستند . 
اما این همه ی ماجرا نیست . با وجود این که *رشته پزشکی رشته خوبیست و جایگاه اجتمائی عالی و امکانات خوبی هم برای دانش آموخته های خود دارد و از نظر بعد معنوی هم ایده آل است ، آیا برای همه افراد مناسب است ؟*
در این تاپیک ، یک داستان واقعی از زندگی و مصاحبه یک پزشک ، با عنوان *پدر جراحی قلب ایران* قرار داده شده . مطالعه کنید و در نهایت به سوال *سرخ رنگ* پاسخ دهید. ( مطالب خلاصه شده اند)

*شروع و اولین تلنگر :* مقطع متوسطه را در مدرسه نظام گذراندم که آن موقع به خاطر اینکه پسران رضاشاه در آنجا درس می‌خواندند، از بهترین معلم‌ها برخوردار بود. معلم‌ها، چون من شاگرد اول بودم و دوره شش ساله را پنج ساله خواندم و طبیعی‌ام هم خیلی‌خوب بود، *گفتند تو باید یک پزشک خوب بشوی...
*
*و این شد انگیزه انتخاب پزشکی؟* بله. این عشق، در دوران متوسطه اوج گرفت. *مهم‌ترین انگیزه من، عشق به پزشکی و یادگیری آن بود*. آن موقع تهران فقط یک دانشگاه داشت. منظورم همین دانشگاه تهران فعلی است. من دو سال از پزشکی را ایران بودم و از سال سوم به استانبول رفتم و در آنجا طب را تمام کردم. سپس دوره تخصص جراحی را در استانبول و پاریس به مدت شش سال طی کردم. درس‌ام که تمام شد، در سال ۱۳۳۱ به ایران عزیزم آمدم.
*
حالا چرا جراحی را انتخاب کردید؟ چون* *من از بچگی عاشق کارهای خاص بودم. دوخت و دوزهای مختلف و ظریف.* شاید برای شما جالب باشد، بچه که بودم توپ بزرگ و پاره شده فوتبال را یک قران می‌خریدم، آن را در آب می‌خیساندم. از محل درزها به اندازه ۲ تا ۳ سانتی‌متر می‌بریدم و دوباره می‌دوختم‌اش و یک تومان می‌فروختم‌اش. توپ نوی فوتبال آن موقع ۲ تومان بود، بنابراین گاهی با فروش آن توپ به پول توجیبی خودم کمک می‌کردم.

*فرزندان‌تان سراغ پزشکی نرفتند؟* من خیلی آنها را تشویق کردم. اما *گفتند: «ما می‌خواهیم زندگی کنیم، نه اینکه مثل شما فقط با کتاب و مطالعه و بیمار و غیره زندگی کنیم.»* با این وجود دو تا از دختران‌ام پزشک‌اند. یکی چشم‌پزشک است در استانبول و دیگری دندانپزشک است در کالیفرنیا.

*آن اولین بیماری که در ایران جراحی قلب روی او انجام شد به خاطر دارید؟* بله. یک خانم ۲۰ ساله بود که به تنگی مادرزادی دریچه شریان ریوی مبتلا بود. اسمش نصرت یزدانی بود. ایشان را در بیمارستان دادگستری عمل کردم.* نحوه عمل این‌طور بود که آن موقع در دنیا جراحی قلب هنوز در مراحل ابتدایی بود و ماشین قلب و ریه مصنوعی در ایران نداشتیم. پس آمدیم با توجه به اینکه می‌دانستیم بدن اگر درجه حرارت‌اش به ۲۸ درجه برسد، می‌توانیم زمان تحمل سلول‌های قشر مغز را بدون اکسیژن و خون از ۳ دقیقه در دمای عادی به ۷ دقیقه برسانیم، برای انجام جراحی، قلب را برای مدتی از تپش متوقف ‌کردیم.* ابتدا مریض را بی‌هوش کردیم، یک وان حاوی آب یخ مهیا کردیم. مریض را در آن گذاشتیم، درجه حرارت‌اش که به ۳۰ درجه رسید، او را خارج کرده و خشک کردیم و روی تخت گذاشتیم...

*چرا ۳۰ درجه؟* *چون در این حال متابولیسم خیلی کم می‌شود و بعد از خروج بیمار از وان حرارت ۲ تا ۳ درجه هم پایین می‌آید.* اگر تا ۲۸ درجه سردش می‌کردیم، *ممکن بود قلب دچار فیبریلاسیون* *شود*. سپس سریعا قفسه سینه را شکافتیم. به قلب رسیدیم. رگ‌های آورنده خون و خارج‌کننده خون را با نوارهای مخصوص و پنس‌های خاص به‌طور موقت بستیم. شریان ریوی را در بالای محل ورود به قلب باز کردم و شریان ریوی و قلب را از سرم فیزیولوژی پر کردم. بعد نوارها و پنس‌ها را آزاد کردم، خون دوباره به قلب آمد و قلب به تپش افتاد.*این کار نهایتا ۴ تا ۵ دقیقه طول ‌کشید و ما تا ۷ دقیقه وقت داشتیم.* البته جراحی با این متد را برای ۲ نوع عمل بیشتر نمی‌شد انجام داد. من برای راه‌اندازی ماشین قلب و ریه مصنوعی به پاریس رفتم. شاید ۸ بار با هزینه خودم رفتم و آمدم تا نقص‌ها را برطرف کنم و همه امکانات را بیاورم.


* مطالب فوق برگرفته از مصاحبه *دکتر جواد هیئت* است.

پی نوشت :  علاوه بر این که همگی میتونن در این باره نظر خودشون رو ارسال کنند ، دانشجو های پزشکی حاضر در انجمن هم میتونن از تجربه هاشون بگن ( برای پرهیز از نظرات از افراد ناشناخته که توی تاپیک های دیگه دیده شده )

----------


## parsa01

قطعا برای همه خوب نیست ،  و همه هم قبول نمیشن ، خیلی ها هم که قبول شدن یه جورایی تو دوران تحصیل شاید پشیمون باشن ولی خب جرئت انصراف ندارن که خب انصراف هم منطقی نیست واسه عموم جامعه از نظر خود من ( طرف بیاد بیرون از دانشگاه پزشکی چیکار کنه بره چه رشته ای ؟) در هر صورت خیلی ها سختی رو تحمل میکنن حتی عشق هم ندارن و نهایتا حس انسان دوستانه شاید داشته باشن و مثل یه پزشک خوب کار میکنن و به فکر درامد خوب  :Yahoo (21):  اینا همه جو میدن که باید عاشق باشی و.. به نظر خودم حداقل نصف پزشکا واقعا عاشق نیستن ولی بالای 75 درصد پزشکا کار درست هستن ( اموزش پزشکی و علوم پزشکی ها برخلاف مهندسی ها واقعا بهتره و با دانشجو خوب تر کار میکنن )

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط parsa01


قطعا برای همه خوب نیست ،  و همه هم قبول نمیشن ، خیلی ها هم که قبول شدن یه جورایی تو دوران تحصیل شاید پشیمون باشن ولی خب جرئت انصراف ندارن که خب انصراف هم منطقی نیست واسه عموم جامعه از نظر خود من ( طرف بیاد بیرون از دانشگاه پزشکی چیکار کنه بره چه رشته ای ؟) در هر صورت خیلی ها سختی رو تحمل میکنن حتی عشق هم ندارن و نهایتا حس انسان دوستانه شاید داشته باشن و مثل یه پزشک خوب کار میکنن و به فکر درامد خوب  اینا همه جو میدن که باید عاشق باشی و.. به نظر خودم حداقل نصف پزشکا واقعا عاشق نیستن ولی بالای 75 درصد پزشکا کار درست هستن ( اموزش پزشکی و علوم پزشکی ها برخلاف مهندسی ها واقعا بهتره و با دانشجو خوب تر کار میکنن )



بخشی از حرفاتون رو واقعا قبول دارم { حداقل نصف پزشکا واقعا عاشق نیستن ولی بالای 75 درصد پزشکا کار درست هستن } ... البته درباره بخش اول باید گفت ، خیلی از پزشکا حین طبابت به شغلشون علاقه مند میشن که اغلب از مسئولیت پذیری نشات میگیره ...

البته با این حال نظر من اینه که علاوه بر علاقه ( که لزومش صد در صدی نیست ) هر شغلی باید با شخصیت فرد ، تناسب داشته باشه .
_

----------


## mehrab98

> _
> 
> 
> بخشی از حرفاتون رو واقعا قبول دارم { حداقل نصف پزشکا واقعا عاشق نیستن ولی بالای 75 درصد پزشکا کار درست هستن } ... البته درباره بخش اول باید گفت ، خیلی از پزشکا حین طبابت به شغلشون علاقه مند میشن که اغلب از مسئولیت پذیری نشات میگیره ...
> 
> البته با این حال نظر من اینه که علاوه بر علاقه ( که لزومش صد در صدی نیست ) هر شغلی باید با شخصیت فرد ، تناسب داشته باشه .
> _


من تو زندگیم از بچگی بخاطر مشکلاتم خیلی زیاد با دکتر سرو کار داشتم هم خودم هم خانوادم خیلی از بهترین دکترا رو تخصصای مختلف دیدیم و نتیجه همه ابن سالا تجربه انواع اقسام دکتر معروف این بود که حداقل ۷۵ درصدشون بی سواد و کارنابلدن!  
این تجربه شخصی منه ، و پیش دکترایی رفتم که طرف تو ایران تو یه مسئله ای جز مدعیاس... 
این تو همه تخصصا هم وجود داره. 
این نه تنها تجربه من بلکه تجربه خیلیاس... خانواده دوستم بخاطر اشتباه یکی از بهترین آنکولوژیستای ایران مادرشونو از دست دادن. 

خلاصه ک خیلی دلم خونه اگ دکتر میشید لطفا باسواد باشید فقط پاس نکنید بره یا انتخاب نکنید این رشته رو یا براب جون آدمایی که بعدا باهاش سروکار دارید ارزش قائل باشید.

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_با جمله آخر خیلی موافقم ...

ولی به هر حال توی هر رشته ای ، ممکنه اهمال کاری رخ بده . برای مثال :
مهندسان در کانادا پس از فراغت از تحصيل و اخذ امتياز لازم در آزموني خاص، در آييني قسم تعهد می‌خورند و به آنان انگشتر فولادی نشان مهندسان حرفه‌اي اعطا مي‌شود که آن را باید در انگشت کوچک دست غالب و امضاکننده بیاندازند تا ضمن یادآوری وظایف خطیر و مسئولیت حساسشان، همواره از نقش حرفه‌ای، اخلاقی و اجتماعی خود به‌عنوان یک مهندس آگاه باشند.  


این انگشتر که از جنس فولاد زنگ نزن (Stainless Steel) است، طرح بسیار ساده‌ای دارد و هیچ سنگ زینتی ندارد؛ کاملا گرد نیست و از بیرون چند ضلعی است و صاف و کاملا گرد نیست تا هنگام کار روی کاغذ کشیده شود و مهندس پیوسته حضور آن را احساس کند و یادآور وظایف خطیر و مسئولیت حساس وی باشد.

داستان از این قراره :

_در یک روز تابستانی در سال ۱۹۰۷ زمانی که کارگری در ارتفاع ١٠٠متری در حال پرچ زدن روی بخش جنوبی «پل کبک» روی رودخانه «سینت لارنس» بود، متوجه شد پرچی را حدود یک ساعت پیش زده بود، نصف شده است. همان طور که داشت سرکارگر را صدا می‌کرد، آواز گوش‌خراش پیچش فولاد به صدا درآمد و ناگهان آوار عظیمی از آهن به رودخانه فرو ریخت؛ طوری که اهالی کبک در فاصله ١٠کیلومتر تصور کردند زلزله رخ داده است. از ۸۶ کارگری که روز ۲۹ آگوست ۱۹۰۷ روی پل کار می‌کردند، تنها 11تن باقی ماندند. برخی زیر فولاد تابیده له، برخی در اثر سقوط و برخی تا پیش از رسیدن قایق‌های نجات، غرق شده بودند. ٢سال طول کشید تا آوار را از رودخانه پاک کنند.

پس از بررسی‌ها، تئودور کوپر؛ مهندس عمران آمریکایی، به علت اشتباهات مهلک در محاسبات و طراحی پل، به عنوان مقصر اصلی این حادثه شناخته شد. اما ماجرا به همین جا ختم نشد و در روز ١١سپتامبر ۱۹۱۶ فاجعه دیگری برای این پل رخ داد. دولت کانادا که در اثر سهل‌انگاری کارفرمای پیشین و ریزش پل، مدیریت و اجرای پل را به دست گرفته بود، پل را با بازوهای کنسولی سنگین‌تر بازطراحی کرد؛ اما هنگام بلند کردن، دهنه میانی پل سقوط کرد و جان ۱۳نفر را گرفت. پس از این، پل کبک به زیارتگاه مهندسان تبدیل شد تا یادآور قدرت تخریبی خطاها و سهل‌انگاری‌های انسانی باشد.

----------


## parsa01

حداقل تو این سه رشته کار داری

----------

